# Getting to airport area from "Albany" train Station



## Syracuse2 (Mar 8, 2009)

I was just quoted $55 to take a cab from the Amtrak station in "Albany" (Rensselaerville, really) up to a hotel near the airport. That seems absolutely ridiculous considering that I'm spending less than that to ride the train from Syracuse to Albany. Any advice? The reviews of the cab company are also pretty dismal. I might not get to the hotel at all!


----------



## RRrich (Mar 8, 2009)

Why not contact the hotel and see if they have any ideas? Maybe they'll pick you up.

Enterprise rent a car will pick you up at the "Albany" station - return the car at their place at the airport - should be less than $55 (no, I'm not serious here)


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2009)

It is possible, although not easy or convienent, to take a bus from Amtrak to downtown Albany and via transfer to another bus or two, reach the airport. It'll probably take well over an hour or more to do that. But I would expect that the hotel might have a shuttel to the airport at that point.

You may want to check out the buses and see if anything works for you by going here.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you mean Rensselaerville or Rennselaer? Rensselaerville is 26 miles from Rensselaer.

Amtrak Albany-Rensselaer is about 8 miles from Albany Int Airport.


----------



## sky12065 (Mar 9, 2009)

Syracuse2 said:


> I was just quoted $55 to take a cab from the Amtrak station in "Albany" (Rensselaerville, really) up to a hotel near the airport. That seems absolutely ridiculous considering that I'm spending less than that to ride the train from Syracuse to Albany. Any advice? The reviews of the cab company are also pretty dismal. I might not get to the hotel at all!


More information as to your plans would be helpful for one to give you advise. In other words, is the hotel you're going to a definite part of your plans and if not where are you going after your overnight stay?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Syracuse2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just quoted $55 to take a cab from the Amtrak station in "Albany" (Rensselaerville, really) up to a hotel near the airport. That seems absolutely ridiculous considering that I'm spending less than that to ride the train from Syracuse to Albany. Any advice? The reviews of the cab company are also pretty dismal. I might not get to the hotel at all!
> ...


Sky

I wonder about "Rensselaerville", as there is no Amtrak station there, and it's 26 miles or so from Albany-Rensselaer, where there is a station. And an airport.


----------



## sky12065 (Mar 9, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Syracuse2 said:
> ...


Yes, I'm aware of all this. I live and have worked my entire life in the Albany area though I have never actually been to Rensselaerville. The focus of my post was to get more information in order to see if I might be able to provide some alternative ideas to consider!

BTW, while I'm thinking of it... I've been wondering for a while just what is a lumo loca and why would one want to pet it? Just courious! :unsure: :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. Yes more info would help.

Petaluma is my home town, an Indian name. BTW, there's a llama ranch around here called Pet-a-llama.

At one time the Petaluma-Santa Rosa Railroad ran not far from my house. We live 6 miles outside of town actually. When we moved here over 20 years ago you could still see where the track crossed the nearest highway. I like looking at where the old roadbed is driving around here, and of course Google Earth is great for following the roadbed.

Petaluma and Santa Rosa Railroad

We'd be at about milepost 7.9 according to the Wiki page.

Thanks for the ramble.


----------



## p&sr (Mar 9, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> At one time the Petaluma-Santa Rosa Railroad ran not far from my house.Petaluma and Santa Rosa Railroad


Thanks for the link! Looks like we have a RailRoad in common! -- P&SR


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 9, 2009)

p&sr said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > At one time the Petaluma-Santa Rosa Railroad ran not far from my house.Petaluma and Santa Rosa Railroad
> ...


Doh! I never realized what your forum name stood for!

So if I may ask, how close are you to me?


----------



## p&sr (Mar 9, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> p&sr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link! Looks like we have a RailRoad in common! -- P&SR
> ...


Couple of miles.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 9, 2009)

p&sr said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > p&sr said:
> ...


Cool.


----------



## darjel (Mar 10, 2009)

Syracuse2 said:


> I was just quoted $55 to take a cab from the Amtrak station in "Albany" (Rensselaerville, really) up to a hotel near the airport. That seems absolutely ridiculous considering that I'm spending less than that to ride the train from Syracuse to Albany. Any advice? The reviews of the cab company are also pretty dismal. I might not get to the hotel at all!


TAKE THE 14 OR 15 BUS TO THE 1 OR 31 BUS. $2


----------

